

Ask HN: What to do with an idle server? - pragmar

I recently upgraded hosting and changed providers in the process. Unfortunately, I prepaid 5 years for a massive discount and have 2 years remaining on the older server. Due to the terms of service, a refund isn't an option - the cost is sunk. I'd considered leaving it up as a mail/svn server, but the benefit would be negligible. Are there any interesting projects (e.g. wave, diaspora) out there that would be worth setting up?<p>Edit- fixed grammar.
======
dfc
Run ntp and join www.pool.ntp.org. NTP is one of those critical infrastructure
components that everyone always forgets about. A stable longterm stratum II
server is always a welcomed addition. Pool.ntp.org has really made it easier
to keep your machines clock accurate. Debian and Ubuntu's ntp packages point
to pool servers by default now. I think a lot of other distros do the same.

Run a tor middleman node. You won't have any of the legal worries you have
about exit nodes. Im not a lawyer but its really unclear what the legal
ramifications are for running an exit node anyway:)

------
pokoleo
Ideas:

1\. Bitcoin mining. 2\. Sub-sell disk space. 3\. Host a mirror of your site
(if you use your old site for downloads of any kind)

~~~
sliverstorm
Mining is questionable. The cost is sunk, sure, but as a server (i.e. no gfx
card) it will probably make less than $2 per week.

------
JoachimSchipper
Lots of open source projects would be happy with an additional mirror. See
<http://www.openbsd.org/ftp.html#layout> for one project's policy. I'm sure
that many other projects have similar pages.

------
OzzyOsbourne
1\. Let it do some protein folding - do the world some good. folding@home I
think the stanford initiative is called.

2\. Set up a 'private dropbox'

------
pdebruic
You could run a Tor exit node: [https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tips-running-
exit-node-mini...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tips-running-exit-node-
minimal-harassment)

~~~
pragmar
Thanks for the idea. Tor sounds a bit challenging (legally) -but it would be
isolated. Will give it some thought..

------
jerrya

      Install nginx and put some porn right on there
      Install nginx and put some porn right on there
      Install nginx and put some porn right on there
      Earl-aye in the morning
    
      Wipe its disk run a big TOR server
      Wipe its disk run a big TOR server
      Wipe its disk run a big TOR server
      Earl-aye in the morning
    
      That's what I'd do with an idle server
      That's what I'd do with an idle server
      That's what I'd do with an idle server
      Earl-aye in the morning

~~~
jmreardon
For anyone that has no idea what's going on here, this is a reference to a sea
shanty called "Drunken Sailor" (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drunken_Sailor>)

~~~
jerrya
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyPuey-1Jw>

